# Bowfishing on campus



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Saw some carp in the UND coulie the other day just loafing around...anyone wanna sneak down there some night and shoot a few? :beer:

Well...maybe that's not such a great idea, but does anyone know where the coulie is once its outside of town? I'm thinkin if there are carp in town there must be some downstream as well. :sniper:


----------

